# Favourite beans for La Pav



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

There's been a few lever threads lately which is always nice to see. My question, particularly for fellow La Pav owners is this...

What beans do you enjoy using most in your LP and what gives you the best crema?

I find Union Bright Note to be a really good match and whilst I've enjoyed some lighter single origins as espresso these always produce a thinner crema. I know this isn't the be all and end all with espresso but I must admit I get a great sense of satisfaction when I pull a shot with a nice thick crema on the LP.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry not la pavoni but...since picking up a gaggia factory lever last week I have been using lusty glaze from hands on as it matched up so well with my auto gaggia, but it really isn't working, having said that it could any one of the myriad of other variables I am battling with. I believe my biggest issue is hand grinding, need to go electro, but not in this wage packet. I have a brazilian blend on route from twoday in Bristol, and will let you know how I get on if your interested.


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

dogday38 said:


> Sorry not la pavoni but...since picking up a gaggia factory lever last week I have been using lusty glaze from hands on as it matched up so well with my auto gaggia, but it really isn't working, having said that it could any one of the myriad of other variables I am battling with. I believe my biggest issue is hand grinding, need to go electro, but not in this wage packet. I have a brazilian blend on route from twoday in Bristol, and will let you know how I get on if your interested.


The gaggia is an LP mate, just re-badged with a few extra knobs and a hat.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

@dogday38, yes I'd be interested to know how you get on. I've got a porlex tall hand grinder which I usually use with my clever dripper. Might try it for an espresso grind in the LP and see how it compares. A lot more effort to dial in than my Mazzer that's for sure.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Have porlex tall that i used before i got the Virtuoso was good and straight into basket perfect size. Have had to use it again when grinder was broke, now fixed new burrs and a lot quieter as well, but it is hard to beat the handiness of the Virtuoso lot quicker than hand grinding


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Im grinding with the hario skeleton which I always use with success for drip, I have a feeling the porlex would work better for espresso with this machine, I have unfortunately let someone take mine home with them along with the aeropress, may be time for a recall before I make a hasty grinder decision, I like the idea of turning it straight into the basket.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

I tried the porlex with the LP today for the first time, probably a little too coarse at 2 clicks but drips of coffee did eventually turn into nice mouse tails and got a lovely thick creamy espresso with some Bright Note blend. 14g beans into the porlex, 14g ground coffee out and it was a nice fit for the LP basket.

Was using the Red Roaster House blend last week. Nice but just not as rich and creamy appearance as the Bright Note. The latter is perhaps a darker roast?

How did the Brazillian work out dogday? (the beans, not the waxing...)


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got back from hols & so had a chance to try the brazilian, which had its resting time as I was away on delivery. The first one, as a flat white worked out well, full flavour of the coffee came through, big fan of single brazilian blends anyway, amazing colour. 15g. Since then I have struggled, keep over extracting espressos to undrinkable stage, so I am thinking the major problem is me settling on a technique. This machine is so unforgiving but that is what I have signed up to and deep down like mrs Doyle (father ted fame), I love the aggravation. The waxing worked a treat with the mankini though...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really think you need to try Londinium Beans for the pavoni as they roast primarily for lever machines and thus the profile is set up for the quieter side of life. I have pulled some terrific shots on my pavoni professional using their beans. Of note try out the South american beans particlurarly the bolivian, a well balanced full body with a complete lovely lingering mouthfeel, that the pavoni will shine with.


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

dogday38 said:


> Just got back from hols & so had a chance to try the brazilian, which had its resting time as I was away on delivery. The first one, as a flat white worked out well, full flavour of the coffee came through, big fan of single brazilian blends anyway, amazing colour. 15g. Since then I have struggled, keep over extracting espressos to undrinkable stage, so I am thinking the major problem is me settling on a technique. This machine is so unforgiving but that is what I have signed up to and deep down like mrs Doyle (father ted fame), I love the aggravation. The waxing worked a treat with the mankini though...


That's why I'm interested in people's favourite beans for the LP - if you find something that works you can stick with that and then refine your technique. When you change beans you have to adjust technique a little and if you change beans a lot you'll never know where you are - IMHO. Is your over extraction because you're going too fine so the water takes longer to move through the coffee? Personally I love a challenge and that's why I'm sticking with my LP.

@Coffeechap - spot on recommendation to try Londinium Espresso. I've been looking at their subscriptions and I just might take the plunge.


----------

